# Heringssalat zum Neujahr



## Nickolaus (1. Januar 2002)

Prosit Neujahr.






. Hier mal en Rezept für Heringssalat den es seit ewigen Zeiten bei uns an Neujahr gibt.Also 10 bis 12 Heringsfilets, 2 Zwiebeln, 4 Quellmänner gehäutet ( abgekochte Kartoffeln),1 Glas Rote Beete, 3-4 Walnüsse, 3 Gewürzgurken, 250gr gekochtes Rindfleisch,1-2 geschälte Äpfel,2-3 Esslöffel Majo oder selbstgemachte Majo,
Salz, PfefferRindfleisch abkochen ( gibt ne schöne Suppe)
und in mundgerechte Würfel schneiden, Äpfel schälen und klein würfeln, Zwiebel klein-würfeln,Gewürzgureken kleinwürfeln,Rote Beete kleinwürfeln( Saft zur Hälfte in ein Glas schütten), Heringsfilets in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden. Alles in eine Schüssel geben, MAjo und Rotebeetesaft unterrrühren, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Kaltstellen, 1-2 Tage durchziehen lassen,manchaml durchrühren. 
# g
Rezept für selbstgemachte Majo :
1 Eigelb, 1 EL mittelscharfer Senf, verrrühren, Sonnenblumenöl solange zugeben bis ca. 1/2 Tasse entstanden ist. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken, 1 TL Weinbrand dazu macht die Majo haltbarer. !! Den Rest könnt Ihr natürlich auch anders vernichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann lasst Euch das mal schmecken.Grüße 
Nickolaus


----------



## Seehund (1. Januar 2002)

Hallo Nikolaus,da läuft mir ja gerade das Wasser unter meiner Kassenschlappe zusammen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei uns ist Heringssalat am Neujahrstag schon ein Traditionsessen.Zum Neuen Jahr alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

-------------------------------------------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Albatros (1. Januar 2002)

Hi Nickolaus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ja, da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber, wooooooo um alles in der Welt bekomme ich heute 10 - 12 Heringsfilets wech
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Rezept hebe ich mir aber mal für`s nächste Jahr auf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## chippog (5. Januar 2002)

für den der&acute;s mag, nimm roggenmehl. das passt recht gut zu hering. in schweden wir auch die gute roh angerührte preiselbeermarmelade (oh entschuldigung, laut eu darf das ja ausser bei apfelsine nicht mehr marmelade heissen, konfitüre?) dazu gereicht. "smaklig måltid"

-------------------------------------------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (5. Januar 2002)

die schweden hier so um mich rum fragen öfter mal, ob wir den in d-land auch heringe essen. dazu fallen mir eigentlich immer vier antworten ein, nämlich echten matjes, wenn auch eher nur im norden, so doch mit grosser hingabe, eingelegter brathering, den es hier in schweden auch gibt, rollmops und just selbiger neujahrsheringssalat als traditionelles katerfrühstück auch weit im landesinneren! gut die schwedische heringstradition ist schon eine reichere, aber was die hier überhaupt nicht geregelt kriegen, ist das mit dem matjes!... das ist hier irgend so ein salziger sch.... nach den echten sehne ich mich dann manchmal auch kräftig! gut, die anderen sachen sind zum ausgleich schon recht lecker. habe ich ügrigens noch eine wichtige deutsche heringsspezialität vergessen? nichts geht natürlich über frisch, also am fangtag, gebratene heringe, drei bis siebenhundert gram brauche ich da schon für mich alleine...

-------------------------------------------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Pete (5. Januar 2002)

Letztere wollte ich doch noch erwähnt haben...über einen frischen, selbstgefangenen
Hering in Mehl gewälzt und langsam in Butter goldbraun gebraten, kann man nicht schweigend hinweggehen...absolut das Beste, was das Meer zu bieten hat.Ich freu mich schon aufs Frühjahr....Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft
http://www.norgefan.de


----------

